# Akku von Laptop im Netzbetrieb entfernen?



## Wendigo (21. April 2010)

Wie der Threadtitel schon sagt. Habe einen recht neuwertigen Rechner und ich habe das Thema mal aufgeschnappt?
Was könnt ihr mir dazu sagen?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (21. April 2010)

Bei alten Notebooks war es noch ratsam, den Akku während des Netzbetriebes zu entfernen. Dies hat sich inzwischen weitgehend geändert, so dass die Akkus nicht mehr geschädigt werden, wenn diese im Netzbetrieb eingesteckt sind.

Meine Erfahrung der letzten Jahre ist, dass es mehr Sinn ergibt den Akku drin zu lassen, als ihn zu entfernen, da man ihn damit nicht mehr kaputt macht (Windows läd erst wieder bei unter 90% Kapazität) und man zusätzlich ein USV für den Notfall hat.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2010)

naja, das ist "umstritten". ich würd den lieber weglassen, da es im Zweifel selbst ohne Ladungseffekte - wenn überhaupt - eher nen netaiven Effekt hat, weil der Akku halt auch dauernd warm ist. 

Wenn man den draußen lässt sollte man den aber immer wieder mal richitg benutzen, fast leer machen und dann wieder voll laden.


----------



## Wendigo (21. April 2010)

Ein Akku verkraftet ja nur ne bestimme Anzahl an Ladezyklen. Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass der Rechner ca 20 Stunden am Tag läuft, dann ist das ja auch schon ne ordentlich Zahl an Ladungen. Selbst wenn er erst bei 90% lädt.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2010)

Das ist eben auch so ne Sache - angeblich sei das halt ggf. gar nicht so, dass der Akku dann dauernd geladen wird.

Lass ihn im Zweifel einfach weg, das ist schließlich das simpelste, sofern der nicht für die Standstabilität des Notebooks mitsorgt.


----------



## rebel4life (21. April 2010)

Sofern das Gerät sauber konstruiert ist, sprich nichts dagegen, den Akku drinnen zu lassen.

Ich hab wenn ich nicht unterwegs bin einen einzigen Ladevorgang und den nur weil ich den Laptop in den Standby setze wenn ich von zu Hause zur Stube fahre (bzw. dann im Zug noch im Inet surf). Mehr auch nicht. Warm wird er auch nicht, denn ein ThinkPad ist eben so konstruiert, dass der Akku nicht warm wird. Daher spricht bei mir nichts dagegen diesen drinnen zu lassen. Wäre es ein schlechteres Gerät und wäre nicht ordentlich konstruiert, sprich der Akku bleibt nicht kühl, würde ich den Akku rausnehmen. Wobei man da schon beim Gerätekauf etwas falsch gemacht hat.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2010)

Ein Laptop wird nunmal beim Betrieb selber warm, wie soll der Akku dann NICHT auch warm werden? Es geht ja nicht um ein warm-Werden durch das Laden.

und selbst wenn der Akku bei einem "guten" Laptop nichtmal 1 Grad wärmer wird: das hilft ihm dann auch nix, wenn Du dann meinst, man habe schon beim Kauf was falsch gemacht.


----------



## rebel4life (21. April 2010)

Ein Lithium Ionen Akku verliert Kapazität durch Ladezyklen und auch Temperaturänderungen.

Mein ThinkPad ist jetzt schon seit ca. 16:00 an und der Akku ist kein bisschen warm (wird er selbst beim Laden nicht) - der Luftstrom geht über CPU Graka usw. und wird vom Akku ein paar cm entfernt weiter abgeführt. Bei billigeren Geräten geht der Luftstrom direkt am Akku vorbei und erwärmt diesen leicht mal auf 40-50°.

Verstanden, wie ich es gemeint hab?


----------



## Iceananas (21. April 2010)

Sagen wir es mal so... selbst wenn der Luftstrom nicht am Akku vorbeigeht, wird der Akku durch die banachbarten Komponenten bestimmt wärmer, als wenn man den in der Ecke liegen lassen würde. Rein physikalisch müsste der Akku also im Betrieb mehr an Kapazität verlieren. 

Aber ich denke mal, wenn man sein Laptop oft unterwegs mitnimmt, ist dieser Effekt nicht wirklich groß von Bedeutung, da ist das Be- und Entladen des Akkus viel Belastender für den Akku.

Wer ein Desktop-Replacement hat, sollte den Akku natürlich in die Ecke stellen und nur benutzen, wenn man den braucht.


----------



## Wendigo (22. April 2010)

Mein Akku wird im Netzbetrieb nicht merklich warm. So ist es mir zumindest vorhin beim Entfernen aufgefallen.


----------



## Pixelplanet (22. April 2010)

sofern der akku voll ist sollte er aauch nicht warm werden beim netzbetrieb weil er ja nicht weiter geladen wird sondern nur der entladung entgegen gewirkt wird.

übrigens MUSS ein akku sowohl beim laden aks auch entladen warm werden weil ein Lithiumionen akku wie fast jedes elektronische bauteil leider nicht 100% Wirkungsgrad hat und die Verlustleistung macht sich nunmal als wärme bemerktbar.

übrigens sollte man die akkus nicht tiefen entladen sondern am besten über 50% halten und dann wieder laden 

das verdoppelt zwar die lade zyklen aber verlängert trotzdem die lebendauer des akkus.

das mit dem wirkungsgrad wußte ich selber mit der 50% ladung kommt von wikipedia


----------



## Wendigo (22. April 2010)

Aso. Habe mich schon gewundert. Dachte, dass dies allgemein gemeint war. Da der Rechner ja selbst auch Abwärme produziert.


----------



## rebel4life (22. April 2010)

Natürlich gibt es elektronische Bauteile mit hunderprozentigem Wirkungsgrad, eins könnte ich gleich auf Anhieb nennen.

Und 50% sind ein Schmarren (das wird wahrscheinlich im Zusamenhang mit der Einlagerung gestanden sein, da sind aber rund 30-40% Ladung besser), das sind rund 10% die nan drin lassen sollte (da da der Akku rel. viel Kapazität verlieren kann), Tiefenentladung gibt es bei Lithium Ionen Akkus in dem Sinne auch gar nicht.

Und ein Akku muss gar nicht warm werden. Wenn man den Ladestrom gering hält, dann erwärmt sich der Akku nur so minimal, dass es egal ist, vieleicht 5°, mehr nicht. Wenn ich natürlich mehr als 1C reinhau, dann wird der Akku natürlich heiß. Aber das macht man nie.


----------



## Pixelplanet (22. April 2010)

5° mehr sind 5° mehr und damit wird der akku warm

desweiteren hab ich ja gesagt fast jedes bauteil

trotzdem würde es mich interessieren welche bauteil den 100% Wirkungsgrad hat


----------



## rebel4life (22. April 2010)

Ganz einfach - der Heizwiderstand.

Hat so gut wie jeder in Form einer Herdplatte zu Hause (ausgeschlossen Induktionskochfelder und auch die Verluste über das Ceranfeld/Schicht zwischen Platte und Topf). Der Widertand selbst wandelt aber alles in Wärme um und das ist auch seine Aufgabe.

5° sind nichts - die machen nicht so viel aus, 20° wie es bei den meisten Billiggeräten ist machen dann was aus. Die 5° bekommst du auch hin, wenn du das Laptop aufm Schoß hast und den Akku mithilfe von deiner Körperwärme wärmst.


----------

